# Document fourni par l’assmat



## Louisa (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
J’espère que vous vous vous portez bien. 
Je suis nouvellement agréé et pour la préparation du contrat le parent employeur me demande de lui faire parvenir par mail ma pièce d’identité, ma carte vitale et attestation de carte vitale, mon agrément et un justificatif de domicile.

Pour ce que je sais c’est mon agrément mes assurances auto et habitation que je devais fournir et à la signature mon numéro sécu.

A t-elle le droit de me demander ces documents ? En même temps cela ne me dérange absolument pas de lui fournir tout ça mais juste pour savoir.

Dans l’attente de vous lire 

A bientôt


----------



## nounoucat1 (25 Octobre 2022)

N'importe quoi elle veut utiliser votre carte vitale ?! Il faut fournir une copie de l'agrément et une copie de l'assurance pro.


----------



## B29 (25 Octobre 2022)

On donne une photocopie de son agrément  et de ses attestations d'assurance "responsabilité civile assistante maternelle et assurance voiture".
Je n'ai jamais donné une photocopie de ma pièce d'identité, ni ma carte vitale.
Ne lui donnez que


----------



## B29 (25 Octobre 2022)

Le strict nécessaire. 
Sa demande me paraît bizarre.


----------



## Orlhad (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Effectivement, vous devez fournir à votre employeur une bonne partie de ces documents. Il n'y a pas réellement de liste prédéfini mais il faut que cet employeur dispose de toutes les informations nécessaires à la rédaction du contrat et qu'il puisse s'assurer que vous remplissez les conditions légales d'exercice. C'est donc généralement les copies de pièce d'identité, de la Carte Vitale ainsi qu'un RIB. Et dans le cadre de notre activité, les attestations d'assurance professionnelle et automobile ( si transport des enfants accueillis ) ainsi que la copie de l'agrément.

Pour l'adresse, je dirais qu'une simple communication suffit puisque l'agrément est forcément lié à votre domicile. Et pour la Carte Vitale, pas besoin de transmettre deux justificatifs.


----------



## liline17 (25 Octobre 2022)

je ne sais pas ce qu'elle veut faire avec tout ça, mais pour avoir ton agrément, tu as déjà du faire un dossier qui a été contrôlé, donc, à ta place, je ne donnerai ni carte vitale, ni attestation de carte vitale, mais le n° d'assurée.
Pour le justificatif de domicile, elle a peur que tu n'habites pas chez toi?   , l'agrément peut être considéré comme une preuve de domicile.
En fait, ce serait plutôt à elle de te donner tout ces documents, car tu n'as aucune preuve la concernant, qu'elle te devra un salaire, et en cas d'impayé, tous ces documents pourrait t'aider à la poursuivre, donc, à la limite, je lui dirai qu'elle me donne la même chose et qu'ensuite, je lui fournirai mes documents.


----------



## caninou (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
en régle générale le numéro de sécu doit apparaître sur les contrats de travail, c'est peut-être pour cela que votre PE vous demande votre carte vitale, donnez lui simplement votre numéro sécu, je pense que ce sera suffisant. Par ailleurs, votre PE a besoin de ce numéro pour finaliser son dossier Pajemploi. En effet, ça va lui permettre de vous déclarer en tant que salarié auprès de leur services.


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Octobre 2022)

Copie attestation d'agrément et d'assurance. Copie carnet de vaccination de vos animaux si vous en avez. Copie de votre barème de tarification si vous en avez établi un. Par contre, je demande toujours les noms et coordonnées des employeurs de mes parents employeurs. En cas d'impayé et de déménagement d'un parent employeur mauvais payeur, cela peut toujours être utile.


----------



## isa19 (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
 attention aux arnaques, on peut faire beaucoup de chose avec une carte vitale et cni. Perso c'est non par envoi mais lors de l'entretien en live je donne mon copie agrément, assurance auto mais rien par mail et le N° S.S doit être sur votre contrat.


----------



## Orlhad (25 Octobre 2022)

Après, pour celles et ceux qui s'en sentent la capacité, rien ne vaut la maîtrise du processus. Assurez vous même la rédaction du contrat. Cela n'exclut pas de fournir les justificatifs professionnels mais vous n'aurez pas à transmettre tous ces documents. Et surtout, c'est vous qui contrôlez le processus ! Certains parents employeurs, même s'ils peuvent être extrêmement sympathiques au demeurant, sont très "légers" en matière de gestion administrative. Si vous gérez ça vous même, vous vous épargnerez quelques déconvenues.


----------



## assmatzam (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Vous ne devez remettre à votre employeur  2 choses

1- La copie de votre attestation d'agrément
2- La copie de votre attestation d'assurance professionnelle

Le reste des informations seront indiquées sur le contrat de travail pour que votre employeur puisse vous enregistrer

Vous n'avez pas à lui communiquer votre carte vitale et encore moins la copie de votre PI


----------



## Orlhad (25 Octobre 2022)

La fourniture des copies de pièces d'identité et de Carte Vitale n'est pas obligatoire effectivement mais l'employeur peut les demander pour la rédaction du contrat. Il n'y a pas grand risque à lui fournir sauf si l'on a des doutes sur la respectabilité dudit employeur. Et là, mieux vaut ne pas signer avec lui 😄 .


----------



## booboo (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
le numéro de sécurité sociale ainsi que ma date de naissance figure sur le contrat, ainsi que mon adresse et mon numéro pajemploi.
Ils n'ont besoin de rien d'autre pour me déclarer à la paje.


----------



## Mimipoupina (25 Octobre 2022)

Perso je fournis le contrat (que j'ai rédigé) donc dedans figure mon numéro de sécu je n'ai donc jamais fourni de copie de carte vitale,  je donne uniquement une copie de mon agrément et mon assurance professionnelle,  un rib pour les virements de salaire, pas de justificatif de domicile non plus ! C'est étrange cette demande du PE


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Octobre 2022)

Et bien dis-donc la confiance règne chez ce futur PE !!! je n'ai jamais rien donné à part ma copie d'agrément et assurance ... pour la demande pajemploi je donne mon numéro SS et ma date et lieu de naissance c'est TOUT ! le PE se croit où ? moi c'est NON !!! et lui il veut vous fournir quoi ???


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Il peut demander à les voir mais pas de photocopies.

Assmatzam à dit le reste. 
Même l'agrément l'employeur peut juste le vérifier mais pas'de photocopies,


----------



## zabeth 1 (25 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir, 

Et faites aussi attention, car si ces employeurs veulent utiliser Pajemploi Plus, il faut votre accord, et vous devez signer un papier, donc soyez vigilante.
Ils vous demandent un tas de papiers inutiles, mais pour ça, fates attention. 
C'est juste au cas ou !!!!


----------



## nounoucat1 (25 Octobre 2022)

Pour tous les employeurs je donnais mon no d'assuré social sans montrer ma carte vitale ,
C'est vraiment bizarre tous les documents demandés. Pour l'adresse déjà le PE a tous les jours l'occasion de constater qu'il dépose son enfant à l'adresse de la photocopie de l'agrément fournie.
Est ce que la posteuse a vu le bb ou l'enfant de ce PE?


----------



## nanny mcfee (25 Octobre 2022)

mdr!!! ce ne sont pas des employeurs d'entreprises mais des PARTICULIERS EMPLOYEURS ils ne paient pas les charges et le salaire qu'"ils nous verse" et presque entièrement remboursé contrairement à un employeurs d'entreprise ou il pait tout pleins pot donc faut que certains vérifient leur chevilles et les empêches de gonflés. non mais allo quoi!!!!

assurance maison
assurance voiture si il y a transport
n° agrément noté sur le contrat
n° sécu noté sur le contrat 

et BASTA!!! faite attention vous avez affaire à des particuliers qui peuvent usurpé votre identité si pajemploie a renforçé la sécurité c'est que beaucoup de pe ont usurpés et pajemploie c'est retrouvé avec des fausses informations comme par exemple employé des fausses assmats


----------

